# Jon's field work



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm starting a thread about my work and photography in the field. I have no pictures yet but I will tomorrow, I'm going out with a few buddies of mine in the morning so hopefully we can come across some pretty cool animals. Not only am I going to show you arachnids I might possibly find but amphibians and reptiles as well. I might throw some mammals in there.  

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 22, 2008)

a little park i went to today, i came across all those salamanders today and it was even snowing. it took them a while to wake up though. should be able to come across more once it warms up.


----------



## jon.rothweiler (Mar 23, 2008)

stuff ive caught and kept for myself in the past.

smallmouth salamander












Bullfrog






Redback salamander


----------

